# More lab results! Would appreciate your thoughts!



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

cholesterol
235 (50-200)

HDL
41 (35-85)

LDL
148 (<=100)

Trig 
266 (35-160)

Glucose
112 (70-110)

Thyro Perox Ab i
750.20 (<=10.00)

Free T3 
2.59 (2.50-3.90)

Free T4
0.48 (0.58-1.65)

TSH
1.98 (0.34-5.60)

BUN
7 (8-20)

Just trying to figure out what is going on and if there is anything else i need to look into.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you on medication? If so you appear undermedicated. You probably need to get those FT3 and FT4's up a bit to feel well. A TSH of 2 is well in the "normal" range but my personal experience is I am still symptomatic at 2.


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Doctor doesn't think i need anything, told me to come back in six weeks. Are there anymore tests that anyone can recommend of things to check?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> cholesterol
> 235 (50-200)
> 
> HDL
> ...


You are a prime candidate for thyroxine replacement. I cannot urge you strongly enough to find another doctor who "gets all of this." I don't know how you can even make it to the PC to post let alone live your life!

Please take the time to read all 3 pages.......................
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=1

Apparently, there are a few reasons for low BUN which you will want to read here.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/bun/tab/test

Putting you on thyroxine replacement will also bring those antibodies down.


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are a prime candidate for thyroxine replacement. I cannot urge you strongly enough to find another doctor who "gets all of this." I don't know how you can even make it to the PC to post let alone live your life!
> 
> Please take the time to read all 3 pages.......................
> http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=1
> ...


Latest Lab results:

9/07/11

TSH 0.50 0.34-5.60
Free T4 0.57 0.58- 1.65

GFR NON-AF 75

Cholesterol 225 0-200
Triglycerides 215 0-150
HDL 43 >50
LDL 138 0-130
NON HDL CHol 182 0-160

CO2 33.8 21-32

Glucose 111.0 70-105
BUN 14 7-18
Creatinine 0.8 0.6-1.3

10/17/2011

TSH 0.13 0.34-5.60
Free T4 0.80 0.58-1.65

Currently taking 75 Synthroid and doctor rescheduled me in 6 months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are still a bit low based on your FT-4, how do you feel?


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I am actually feeling pretty good, getting things done that i have neglected for awhile. Still thinking about finding a different doctor besides an endocrinologist. My doctor doesn't want to increase the meds because of the TSH. So i sort of feel like i am stuck. I feel so much better than i used to but i still think there is room for improvement.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> Latest Lab results:
> 
> 9/07/11
> 
> ...


Your most recent lab results look good. Somewhere along the line, see if you can get FREE T3 run.


----------

